# If you ain't cheatin' you ain't trying.



## Holz Mechaniker (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is a slick trick, even though it is a good friend of mine who makes bows... 
he applies a "Snake Skin" to a bow...  with an ink jet printer.  I find it more in line with advanced makers than beginners   

Have a watch.  Snakeskin transfer


----------



## bigkev (Aug 6, 2011)

thats a cool idea.....


----------



## Old Lar (Aug 6, 2011)

That give me some ideas....   Thanks for sharing


----------



## randyrls (Aug 6, 2011)

That is intriguing!  And like many comments, it gives me no end of ideas!

Here is a question:  What kind of finish could you put on over the "decal" that would not cause the ink to bleed?  CA, spray lacquer, spray enamel?


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Aug 6, 2011)

randyrls said:


> That is intriguing!  And like many comments, it gives me no end of ideas!
> 
> Here is a question:  What kind of finish could you put on over the "decal" that would not cause the ink to bleed?  CA, spray lacquer, spray enamel?



Let the ink cure of course, then a spray lacquer might be best.


----------

